# Oh no! Oh no bowel c fear is back brown mucus in stool!



## lockey1995 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah I need to stop looking etc however I just can't back to constipation been quite comstipated the last two days passing bits and like little pellets, I'm now nearly enough crying at this stage looked down did bits red bits on it oh god freaking out majorly!

Shined iphone light on it it was brown mucus appearing red probably different lighting conditions idk freaked me out and almost passed out. I did remember though on a previous search the brown said it could be traces of blood ! Now I'm totally in panic mode.

When shining the light on it it looked sort of see through but when I wiped it with the tp it was brown. And on the tp it was brown even when I shined the light on it I can't remember if it was lighter, brown or dark and now completely freaking out again!

Ive seen two doctors in these 3 months didn't mention the mucus though and Id say it's slightly got better but even if it is anxiety causing these symptoms which I now doubt it is I can't calm down either way !

Ik ibs causes mucus but for ibs to last 3 months is that possible? 3 months today it all started and ive completely had enough 

Ive also had one cbt session for anxiety so far got another in the 3rd of August but I can't see that helping as its a physical symptom.


----------



## lockey1995 (Apr 17, 2016)

So ive just been agsin still constipsted, I caught it in 3 layers or so of tp I know gross but it's only visible if you break it up with the tp or wipe it, it's quite thick and yellowish brown. I don't see it in the bowl easily


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it sounds like mucus. and yes unfortunately ibs can last for a long time--more than three months.

if you're worried about the mucus, you can always call your doctor's office, describe it to them etc and ask for their opinion.

that's good you've started cbt. please stay with it. i think it will help you. ibs is a physical problem but cbt can help you mentally by helping you deal with anxiety, obsessive thinking and rumination, catastrophic thinking etc. and in turn, this reduction in stress might help your BMs improve so that you're less constipated.


----------



## lockey1995 (Apr 17, 2016)

I guess but I'm still really concerned it's something serious like cc or something  btw when it says excess mucus does that mean clearly visible in massive quantities ?

And can you even get brown mucus with ibs?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry--i don't know what exactly they mean by "excess mucus". you should ask your doctor that question. that's really the only way to get a definitive answer. and that way maybe you won't worry quite so much. asking your doctor these questions is much better than consulting Dr. Google. you can drive yourself crazy by googling your symptoms.

yes you can get brown mucus with ibs.


----------



## lockey1995 (Apr 17, 2016)

Just said if you see excess mucus it could be an underlying health condition im guessing this probably means blatantly obvious like you'd just see it. I couldn't really see it easily without wiping it with tp.

Is this a symptom of something more serious like cc? I can't get that thought out of my mind no matter how hard I try


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm not a doctor but the mucus doesn't sound excessive to me if you couldn't see it without wiping it up. i've had mucus plenty of times that i could see.

please discuss your concerns about colon cancer thoroughly with your doctor and also with your cbt therapist. the therapist especially can help you. if you don't feel that the cbt therapist is helpful, please make an appointment to see another type of therapist to help you with your anxiety.

and please try to get out and do something--stay busy---try to focus your mind on something else other than cancer. sometimes it helps to write all your worries and fears down on a piece of paper and then tear it up and throw it away or burn it or write it all out on the computer and delete it.

or you could try some of the suggestions for dealing with your anxiety that other people here have given you in your other posts.


----------



## lockey1995 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah thanks so you don't think it is that then it's hard to distract my self at times


----------

